# Vascular system



## cjacobs (Jun 11, 2012)

Does anyone know what are the five vascular systems?  Any help is appreciated, I know four but not five.


----------



## btadlock1 (Jun 11, 2012)

cjacobs said:


> Does anyone know what are the five vascular systems?  Any help is appreciated, I know four but not five.



See Appendix L of your CPT - I'm not sure if that's what you're looking for, but it seems like it would answer your question.


----------



## dabroussard (Jun 11, 2012)

*Vascular Families*

There is an appendix in the CPT entitled "Vascular Families", maybe that will help.


----------



## cjacobs (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks for the help, but I am looking for vascular systems not families.


----------



## btadlock1 (Jun 11, 2012)

cjacobs said:


> Thanks for the help, but I am looking for vascular systems not families.



What are the names of the 4 that you know? I'm trying to figure out what you mean...


----------



## cjacobs (Jun 11, 2012)

The four are venous, artial, portal, and pulmonary.


----------



## btadlock1 (Jun 11, 2012)

cjacobs said:


> The four are venous, artial, portal, and pulmonary.



Could the other one be coronary? Just guessing - I really don't know...


----------



## btadlock1 (Jun 11, 2012)

Does Lymphatic count? I can find a lot of info on the different vascular systems, but they don't specify 5 types, in particular.


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 11, 2012)

The 5 vascular systems:
Arterial; Venous; Pulmonary; Portal; Lymphatic.


----------



## btadlock1 (Jun 11, 2012)

mitchellde said:


> The 5 vascular systems:
> Arterial; Venous; Pulmonary; Portal; Lymphatic.



Woo-hoo!


----------



## cjacobs (Jun 11, 2012)

Thank you.


----------

